# Il ne ME sert à rien



## ericroc (20 Juillet 2010)

Voila,

J'ai acheté un Ipad en Juin, et force est de constater que ça ne me sert à rien!!! Mon Iphone lors de mes déplacements et mon Macbook à la maison ou en voyage. 

J'aurais du réfléchir un peu plus, je ne peux m'en prendre qu'à moi.

Je suis un peu deg, il est à vendre


----------



## - B'n - (20 Juillet 2010)

Et t'achètes souvent des trucs sans en avoir l'utilité ?


----------



## MacSedik (20 Juillet 2010)

Oui je pense que pour un appareil à au moins 500&#8364; fallait poser les pours et les contres, mais bon, tu avais la possibilité de te rétracter pendant 14 jours ouvrés (si tu l'avait acheté sur l'Apple Store online). Bien sûr là tu peux toujours le revendre si tu en trouve pas l'utilité.


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

ericroc a dit:


> Je suis trop deg



Donne-le à un plus pauvre que toi, il y lui trouvera sûrement une utilité.


----------



## ericroc (20 Juillet 2010)

Il est en vente


----------



## Thr_ju (20 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

Je pense que le titre du topic est mal choisi. Peut-être que "ça TE sert a rien" mais moi perso ça me sert énormément. Ça a remplacé mon ordi portable pour ce qui touche a un usage mobile. Et même pour presque tout le reste a la maison.

Après, personne ne t'a obligé a l acheter. Quand il s'agit de dépenser 500&#8364; minimum, il faut peut-être se poser la question de l'utilité...

Bref, en tout cas tu n'aura sûrement aucun mal a le revendre.

A+

Edit: Ah, c'est mieux comme ça le titre de ton post...


----------



## MacSedik (20 Juillet 2010)

Je voulais préciser aussi pour les futurs acquéreurs d'un iPad de revoir la conférence Apple du 27 janvier pour se faire une idée de l'appareil. 
D'une Apple l'a dit clairement : "on ne sortira pas un appareil comme les Netbooks mais un appareil se rapprochant de l'utilisation de ces derniers" et de deux : "se concentrer sur les usages principaux et reduire les futilités" ce qui a donné l'iPad. Qui est essentiellement tourné vers le Net (*Net*book), regarder les photos et des videos, jouer et faire du traitement de texte (je rappel que les premieres app sorties ont été la suite iWork, les app d'OmniGroup et les magasines numériques).


----------



## momo-fr (20 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement l'iPad ne correspond pas tous les usages, c'est d'ailleurs sa spécificité.

Pour ma part je n'envisageait pas toutes les possibilités qu'il offre, à moi comme à mon entourage, depuis que je l'utilise. Mon iPod touch va aller dans d'autres mains à l'avenir...

Tout ce qui lui manque reste de l'ordre du logiciel en général, le chat vidéo lui viendra avec la rev 2, il faut lui laisser le temps de la maturité quand même.


----------



## - B'n - (20 Juillet 2010)

Ce n'est pas trop frustrant d'avoir une machine au prix d'un MacBook (800&#8364; le 3G+WiFi + éventuel abonnement 3G) qui au final ne peut pas faire un dixième de ce que peux faire le MB ?
Je demande ça parce que je ne vois toujours pas trop l'intérêt de cette machine, qui de toute façon n'est pas plus mobile qu'un ordinateur portable dans la mesure ou elle ne rentre pas dans une poche.
De plus, ne pas avoir des vrais logiciels et surtout, ne serait-ce qu'un port USB, je trouve ça étrange. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2010)

L'iPad ne coute pas que à 800 euros, le mien m'est revenu à 500&#8364; et il est bien plus performant que mon MacBook sur certains points primordiaux pour moi.

 Sa légèreté. Sa réactivité immédiate, son autonomie et sa frappe silencieuse.

&#8226;  Sa légèreté. 
Moitié moins lourde qu'un MacBook, il peut réellement me suivre dans mes déplacements sans me ruiner le bras ou le dos.

&#8226; Sa réactivité immédiate
Si j'ai besoin d'écrire un texte immédiatement ou de montrer un produit sans attente, il suffit d'appuyer sur le bouton central, de rentrer mon code et j'ai tout sous la main rapidement.

&#8226; Son autonomie
Une vraie journée de travail ne le met pas à plat, je peux travailler sans me soucier des prises de courant. En déplacement c'est l'idéal. Au besoin le soir a l'hôtel, je recharge. Je tiens une semaine au besoin sans vraiment me soucier de la batterie si je ne fais pas des sessions de travail ininterrompu dans une journée.

&#8226; Sa frappe silencieuse.
Mon MacBook a un clavier physique et c'est très désagréables en conférence de taper dessus, cela dérange tout le monde. Avec le iPad, aucune gêne, je ne peux tapoter sans que les autres ne le remarquent.

Tout cela combiné fait que c'est l'appareil dont j&#8217;avais besoin pour travailler. Ensuite, c'est mes besoins, pas ceux de tout le monde non plus.


----------



## monvilain (20 Juillet 2010)

ericroc a dit:


> Voila,
> 
> J'ai acheté un Ipad en Juin, et force est de constater que ça ne me sert à rien!!! Mon Iphone lors de mes déplacements et mon Macbook à la maison ou en voyage.
> 
> ...



Perso, il m'est souvent arrivé ce genre de (més)aventure...Dans des domaines différents....

Il vaut mieux, à mon sens, vite sans rendre compte plutôt que se convaincre d'une hypothétique utilisation (ce qui serait facile avec un beau bijou comme celui là) et que l'objet perde trop de valeur.

A titre d'exemple, J'ai en prévision d'acheter un iPad mais dans 6 à 8 mois. 
Je change de boulot et le prochain boulot sera compatible avec une utilisation intèlligente d' iPad....A ce jour, ce serait superflu...

Tout ça pour dire, que ton choix est le mieux....(il m'est arrivé ce délire deux fois avec une voiture.....)


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2010)

Pour ma contribution personnelle : Je m'en sers en conférence pour les diapos et surtout pour la prise de notes sur Pages ou encore le soir sur Macgeneration pour faire une consultation de sujets, de réponses à des questions ou encore pour faire un traitement des e-mails de l'assistance.. bref du bonheur 

La suite est disponible ici : http://avis.macg.co/reviewDetail.html?id=3971


----------



## n.andre (20 Juillet 2010)

Tu aurais du mieux cerner ton besoin. Te l'imaginé au quotidien, voire utiliser un objet proche des caractéristiques de l'Ipad (Dimension, poids). Lorsque tu sors ou que tu te balade chez toi.

L'achat d'un Ipad demande plus de réfléxion que la marque des pâtes au supermarché ...


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2010)

n.andre a dit:


> Tu aurais du mieux cerner ton besoin. Te l'imaginé au quotidien, voire utiliser un objet proche des caractéristiques de l'Ipad (Dimension, poids). Lorsque tu sors ou que tu te balade chez toi.
> 
> L'achat d'un Ipad demande plus de réfléxion que la marque des pâtes au supermarché ...



_ou faire une journée en APR sur un modèle d'exposition... _


----------



## n.andre (20 Juillet 2010)

Oui pour tester le coté soft


----------



## Dagui (22 Juillet 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Et t'achètes souvent des trucs sans en avoir l'utilité ?



Ça arrive à pas mal de gens mine de rien... Mais à ce prix, selon notre facilité de vie, c'est surprenant. Mais en lisant sa signature on peut aussi noter un autre truc un peu surprenant : un iPod touch+un iPhone. J'ai été quelques jours dans sa situation, mais c'était juste après l'achat de mon iPhone, j'ai vite vendu mon iTouch juste après. D'une part pour des questions de sous, et ensuite ben pour la non utilité. Sauf s'il devient un objet familial, là je peux comprendre.

Mais par exemple, je n'utilise pas mon iPad tous les jours, et pourtant je ne regrette pas mon achat. J'ai eu quelques minutes où je me demandais s'il me manquerait réellement si je le vendais, mais ça c'est arrêté là. Pour le moment il a perdu de l'attrait face à mon iPhone 4 du fait de son manque de multi-tâche. Mais un peu de patience, l'automne va vite arriver.


----------



## salamander (22 Juillet 2010)

J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ce topic......


----------

